

Show HN: cereal – a cross-platform C++11 serialization library – 1.0 released - azoth_
http://uscilab.github.io/cereal/

======
azoth_
cereal is a serialization library much like Boost serialization, but written
in modern C++ (C++11) with an emphasis on being easy to extend. It currently
supports binary, XML, and JSON serialization and works with GCC 4.7.3, clang
3.3, or MSVC 2013 (or newer).

cereal natively supports pretty much everything in the standard library, so
getting started with it is fairly easy. If you have been using Boost and want
to give it a try, in many cases you can do so by only changing a few lines of
code.

The full release notes can be found on GitHub.

[https://github.com/USCiLab/cereal/releases/tag/v1.0.0](https://github.com/USCiLab/cereal/releases/tag/v1.0.0)

~~~
jason_slack
I have to admit I haven't done much serialization in the last large number of
years but I am working on a game design and was thinking that serializing the
levels would be a good way to store it until they are loaded. Then after the
user plays, save the level so they could go back and play it again, but pick
up where they left off.

This looks like a clean implementation.

